# Unstable internet Connection



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

For the last couple years i have had a very unstable internet connect. Goes out randomly for 20 to 30 minutes or couple hours or until i reset my cable modem(which is about 10 years old) and router. However, i have contacted my neighbors and when i dont have internet they do. I have also contacted my ISP about it when i lost it and they reported no problems in my area. Is this whole bad internet connect thing caused by my old old Cable Modem??



 I was going to order THIS  tonight.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2011)

Most likely is the modem. Doesn't your ISP supply you with a modem?


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

Seems like it, yes.
I'm presuming you already the obvious things, like checking to see if heat is an issue and by updating to the latest firmware (if indeed there is one)?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 28, 2011)

fairly certain you must get the modem from your ISP if its a cable connection.



... etleast in australia the ISP must supply the modem, you cannot connect any old cable modem as it just wont work.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Most likely is the modem. Doesn't your ISP supply you with a modem?



I cant remember how we got this shitastic one. But i know ours does but since we already had this one we didnt rent one from the ISP. or when we got the internet they didnt supply one out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Seems like it, yes.
> I'm presuming you already the obvious things, like checking to see if heat is an issue and by updating to the latest firmware (if indeed there is one)?




I think its so old its not even supported anymore haha



slyfox2151 said:


> fairly certain you must get the modem from your ISP if its a cable connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ... etleast in australia the ISP must supply the modem, you cannot connect any old cable modem as it just wont work.



In USA all you need to do is call the ISP give them the MAC address that came with the modem and they connect you to their internet.

Since my ISP doesnt support DOCSIS 3.0 yes i have to get a DOCSIS 2.0 modem


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

In that case, you're probably best off just getting a new one


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> In that case, you're probably best off just getting a new one



yeah its a Toshiba PCX2200


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah its a Toshiba PCX2200



Oh, wow!
*turns to black & white*
Now that IS ancient xD

Enjoy your new one mate 

EDIT: you may return to colour again


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

jack doph said:


> oh, wow!
> *turns to black & white*
> now that is ancient xd
> 
> enjoy your new one mate



old yes????


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

Well.. from memory (so please don't quote me), they did have several incarnations of that model and, if memory serves, they may even still have that in their line-up, so I guess it depends on the date of manufacture of your particular model?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

all i remember is that ive had it my whole life time, since i have had internet, and im 18 haha


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> all i remember is that ive had it my whole life time, since i have had internet, and im 18 haha



Nice xD
Again from memory, Toshiba offers a 5-year warranty on these things, so if it's less than 5 years old, you might want to try an RMA?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Nice xD
> Again from memory, Toshiba offers a 5-year warranty on these things, so if it's less than 5 years old, you might want to try an RMA?



nah ill just buy a nice new Motorola!


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

Probably best then 
Maybe report back with your findings once you have the new one?


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2011)

That thing is ancient. Definitely get a new modem.

Your internet connection must be running faster now than when you originally got it? That would show up stability problems much more. Anyway, hardware ages and wears out, so your modem is likely to be less stable with fast and feint signals than when it was new.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> That thing is ancient. Definitely get a new modem.
> 
> Your internet connection must be running faster now than when you originally got it? That would show up stability problems much more. Anyway, hardware ages and wears out, so your modem is likely to be less stable with fast and feint signals than when it was new.



so basically your saying its be over stressed buy the increase in internet speeds?? Im about to place the order on the new modem


EDIT: ORDERED!


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> so basically your saying its be over stressed buy the increase in internet speeds?? Im about to place the order on the new modem



Couuld be overstressed, a bit knackered due to age, or just not very good at faster speeds. The last one is typical of modems designed for faster speeds a long time before those come into use.

Place that order.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> Couuld be overstressed, a bit knackered due to age, or just not very good at faster speeds. The last one is typical of modems designed for faster speeds a long time before those come into use.
> 
> Place that order.



DONE! thanks guys. newegg is shipping it for free to. Free 3 day shipped FTW!


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice 
Now all you need to do is be patient for those 3 days


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Nice
> Now all you need to do is be patient for those 3 days



maybe my speeds in Speedtest will be higher


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> maybe my speeds in Speedtest will be higher



What kind of internet plan do you have and what speeds do you get?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> What kind of internet plan do you have and what speeds do you get?



idk the internet service other then its high speed internet lol. I get like 8mb download and like 1mb upload


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have to wait till thursday to get this new modem. and ive lost internet 3 times today. and every time i have reset my current ancient modem internet comes back.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2011)

just got the new modem and i tried using the setup dis kto set it up but it couldnt get a connection. so im going to call my ISP and give them my MAC address for the modem so i can have internet with it.


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> just got the new modem and i tried using the setup dis kto set it up but it couldnt get a connection. so im going to call my ISP and give them my MAC address for the modem so i can have internet with it.



That's odd that you can't connect; there must be an incorrect setting somewhere. Your ISP shouldn't require the MAC address for a connection, that would lock you in to one modem at a time. I've certainly never seen a British ISP require this.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's odd that you can't connect; there must be an incorrect setting somewhere. Your ISP shouldn't require the MAC address for a connection, that would lock you in to one modem at a time. I've certainly never seen a British ISP require this.



i read online that you need to call if its a Cable connection

there is a reset button on the front of the modem


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, I await with bated breath! I sure hope this works for you dude.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, I await with bated breath! I sure hope this works for you dude.



im on the phone right now and they said they do need the mac id


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow bad news

i didnt realize the new modeom was also a wireless router so i could not get it to work with my current wireless router. so now im probably going to send this modem back and get one that doesnt have a wireless router in it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wow bad news
> 
> i didnt realize the new modeom was also a wireless router so i could not get it to work with my current wireless router. so now im probably going to send this modem back and get one that doesnt have a wireless router in it.



Why not just use the cable modem as the wireless router?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Why not just use the cable modem as the wireless router?



because. I have this D Link router i need to be able to hard wire my xbox into it and stuff.

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...d-Gateways/SURFboard-Cable-Modem-SB5101-US-EN

Im assuming this is only a Cable modem not a wireless router.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 4, 2011)

Why not, go to the setup and dis-able the wireless on the cable modem?
Or, dis-able the wireless on the d-link?
Which ever gives the best results.

I run two wireless connections (one at each end of house) on different frequencies and have no conflict problems.
Just tell the devices which to use when they connect.


----------

